# Thanks Ron (fishpost) - got the 3 new P's in!!



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

just wanted to thank you again.
They arrived this am at about 9:30 and all the P's (and the pleco's and cichlid) were in great shape.

You helped me greatly months ago when i went from my 75 gallon to 125 gallon and wanted 4 new P's in there (2 piraya, 2 caribe) and unfortunetly i just lost my bigger prettier piraya (very deep purple & yellow) about 2 weeks ago (mainly b/c i moved & hadnt moved the tank yet and wasnt able to check them daily) which is what sparked me getting some more.

So i wanted to replace the piraya and add some new guys - ron hooked me up. Unfortunetly the new piraya is pretty tiny compared to the other guys, but hopefully he'll grow fast in there (keep them well feed normally) and the 2 others fit in just fine - new "purple" red belly and ternatzi.

Here are some pics i took after putting them in:























































here's the little piraya:


















this i believe is the red:


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

and the rest of the pics

and this is the natt i believe


















and this is my puppy who couldnt stop whining cuz she was getting no film time! lol









Thanks again Ron - now if i can only find a good deal on a 180-200+ gallon tank so i can increase things!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pick ups. Great set up too.That Piraya does look pretty small compared to the others.


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Nice pick ups. Great set up too.That Piraya does look pretty small compared to the others.


 ya - the Piraya's pretty small - i was hoping it was bigger, but if it can stay out of trouble it should grow quickly (hoping hoping hoping)


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

I am glad you are happy.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ron's fish are always good quality.


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Ron's fish are always good quality.


 indeed indeed

i just miss my other piraya i got from him - he was sooooo cool looking - dark puple/yellow:

RIP


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I like that piece of driftwood







I've been looking for a piese like that.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wowser great tank...nice fish..and congrads on the new additions


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wowser great tank...nice fish..and congrads on the new additions


 thank ya thank ya.

Love the 125g but damn i'm getting anxious for a bigger tank lol


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

How big is the new piraya? How big are your other p's?


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> How big is the new piraya? How big are your other p's?


 new piraya is around 4" the other P's are between 6-9"


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Are the bigger ones picking on the piraya?


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Are the bigger ones picking on the piraya?


 nope - i put them new guys in at 10am EST so thats almost 6 hrs ago.

Last time i added smaller P's they did fine too

fingers x'd!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That is awesome! Good luck! Be sure to keep us updated.

I've got a 75 with two 6 inch reds. I was thinking about getting a piraya around the same size as my reds, but I think I'm going to order a 4 incher from Ron. What do you think?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats on your new boyz!!! Badass that you have a mix'd PYGO tank!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, dude: that's a sweet collection you have









*_Moved to Picture Gallery_*


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

sweet fish man , good job


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

very cool - been 28 hours and all P's are fine - no nips or fighting that i've seen - my big caribe is still in charge and owns the tank - but not laying any smacks down! lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice pickup! Ron Im coming soon!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice job man







i cant wait to get mine.


----------



## Rawdeal419 (Feb 16, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

we're at about 51 hours and so far all fish are good - no nips or bites!!

So far the new introduction to the tank has gone fine!!

They all look happy but i'll be sure to keep them well fed!


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

3 1/2 days and all P's are fine -- all 3 new are great so that makes a total of 8 healthy happy mixed P's!


----------

